# Scott handlebars



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Remember the Scott handlebars with integrated bar ends? If you've used them:

1 - Are the bar ends comfortable at all?

2 - How easy/hard is it to get a set of Shimano integrated shifters on them? Do they skip past the curve easy enough?

Thx!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Remember the Scott handlebars with integrated bar ends? If you've used them:
> 
> 1 - Are the bar ends comfortable at all?
> 
> ...


In the largely useless response category: I have an AT-2 in my garage that I'm going to put on my Axis, so I'm curious, too. I may put 'em on this weekend and I'll let you know how it goes, though I hope someone else responds first...


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

I've used a few sets.

Getting the Shimano Shifter/Brake Lever setups on isn't terribly difficult to slide on one of those, but just about forget getting a set of twisters on the bars.
The Paul's Barcons are about the easiest shifter to get on those...

It may take a little brute force, and twisting to get the Shimano's on - it happened just once for me. But even then it doesn't resort to swearing and throwing things.

JmZ


laffeaux said:


> Remember the Scott handlebars with integrated bar ends? If you've used them:
> 
> 1 - Are the bar ends comfortable at all?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Remember the Scott handlebars with integrated bar ends? If you've used them:
> 
> 1 - Are the bar ends comfortable at all?
> 
> ...


Giving up on those Bontrager/Titec Mag bar ends?


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... aaaahhhh! great bars, I have 4 of these in my basement, resp. at some bikes  to be more precise -> at-2 lf, the lightweight one, 170gr.

ultralight, very comfortable, lot's of hand positions, the upward/inward bend works very fine.

no problem mounting anything except grip shift. there you have to completely shorten, or to cut out a piece of the inner barel  I destroyed 2 sets of srt 800 ...

sakae litage ssp



upcoming keith project 



ciao
flo


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Giving up on those Bontrager/Titec Mag bar ends?


Just looking at other options. 

The late-model Bonty bar ends are still my favorite bar-end. The short Onzas are okay, and a few others are alright. I tired a set of Control Tech's recently, and those are hands down the worst I've used (especially when put on a narrow bar).


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

laffeaux said:


> Just looking at other options.
> 
> The late-model Bonty bar ends are still my favorite bar-end. The short Onzas are okay, and a few others are alright. I tired a set of Control Tech's recently, and those are hands down the worst I've used (especially when put on a narrow bar).


I remember the Scott bars as being quite narrow, too. Because of the round bend required at the "barend" it makes the straight section pretty short. There are pics on the old BikePro site.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

shiggy said:


> I remember the Scott bars as being quite narrow, too. Because of the round bend required at the "barend" it makes the straight section pretty short. There are pics on the old BikePro site.


i agree with Shiggy. they are super bloody narrow. i also liked the Flite Controls integrated bars back in the day but still too narrow. clamp on bar ends are the only way to go if you want good usable handlebar width. i dont know what we were thinking back in the day with such narrow bars.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Scott bars*

EL, I too am a big fan of the AT-2 bars, have them on a few bikes. They also made a carbon version, and they came in 3(?) different widths. The bend is indeed a bit tight to slide shifters (scratched upa carbon bar doing this) but it can be done.

That said, I thought that the AT-3 and AT-4 were both horrible.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

shiggy said:


> I remember the Scott bars as being quite narrow, too. Because of the round bend required at the "barend" it makes the straight section pretty short. There are pics on the old BikePro site.


and I third that. I like to run my brake lever and shifter pretty far inboard from the grip. The Scott bar forces you tu run the controls right up next to the grip. My hands feel really cramped in the space left.

But if you like to run your controls slammed against the grip, then they might be okay. I'll have a set I won't ever use after I get that P22


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info!

Most of the bars that I've seen are 22", but the Scott catalog (I have the one from '95) says that a 23" existed. Maybe the 23" would give as much room as a 22" bar?

I'm not a big fan of narrow bars. I can live with a 22" bar, but a 23" is nice.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

ssmike said:


> I'll have a set I won't ever use after I get that P22


I think that bike has the extendo-version, with the 360-degree wrap.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

*I prefer them to anything*

Maybe I'm weird, but I like them better than anything else. I've had them on at least 4 bikes and my wife has them on one of hers. I changed over from 24" wide risers to these on my most ridden bike. I like the hand positions and feel comfortable on these bars. I got my first pair when they first came out and have had at least one bike with them ever since. I've had three different models: AT-2, AT-2 LF, and the AT-2LF-X (which looks like carbon, but is Thermoplastic).
I have run old style XTR integrated shifters, XT integrated, XT thumbies, Deore thumbies, XC Pro thumbies, and GripShift 8sd X-Rays with no trouble. (Scott put out instructions how to install Grip Shift on these bars, and it worked great. I used my X-rays for 3 years on these bars.) The worst thing about the bars is installing the stem, if it doesn't have a removable front plate. 
The three pictured are in my garage right now.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I think that bike has the extendo-version, with the 360-degree wrap.


super extendo - perfect for gated slalom racing


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

The funny thing about these bars is that the 22" bar really only has 18" of very narrow usable actual bar width.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> The funny thing about these bars is that the 22" bar really only has 18" of very narrow usable actual bar width.


Exactly. My first set of bars was a set of AT-4's in the super narrow width. I might have had less than 18" inches of bar to work with!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

How come I always come up short when size matters?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Zoom Atb Brahma Bar*

Don't have a pic.... didn't those come in 540mm and 560mm in steel =)

I have one at the shop I might have to put it to use =)


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Most of the bars that I've seen are 22", but the Scott catalog (I have the one from '95) says that a 23" existed. Maybe the 23" would give as much room as a 22" bar?
> 
> I'm not a big fan of narrow bars. I can live with a 22" bar, but a 23" is nice.


Has anyone else noticed that the not quite as light versions are popping up like crazy on E-Bay right now. I thought they were all done with a few years ago. Is this just what was left of the the stock... or did Scott make some 'extras' that they were not telling anyone about?

JmZ


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

JmZ said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the not quite as light versions are popping up like crazy on E-Bay right now. I thought they were all done with a few years ago. Is this just what was left of the the stock... or did Scott make some 'extras' that they were not telling anyone about?
> 
> JmZ


Not until you mentioned it. Inexpensive and heavy.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*Scott bar /end combo*

I've run the Zoom Brahma bar years ago, as well as the GT ergo bar that came on a couple of their early 90's hardtails. No probs putting controls and such on. As other people have said, the straight section of these bars is narrower than that of normal straight bars, and does not afford as much leverage in the rough stuff. OK in the open stuff and very comfy tho.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Zoom had two models and both had more usable flat bar area than the scott models. The brahma was similar to the AT-2 and the Fasttrack to the AT-3. A key note for the fasttrack was it was a two-piece construction. The silver inner part that included the bends was around a 5/8" diameter extrusion which had a black 7/8" extrusion over it which bulged to 1" at the stem clamp zone. They needed special grips or bar tape on the areas where you put your hands, but were easier to mount gripshifter units onto. In any case, both were in fact aluminium bars. I've seen cheap steel knockoffs of the zoom/scott style bars though as well.










I've sold a LOT of scott and zoom multi-position bars over the past 4 years but fortunetly I've just about gotten rid of all of the NOS ones (got a single scratched up AT-3 left I think and that's it). As to the "light" ones on ebay now... the liteflite versions to the scott bars did come out rather light in some cases. My 560mm width AT-3 LF is 170 grams. Its currently on my Titan titanium compe.


----------



## Tomsey (Oct 30, 2005)

This is my first post here so hello to all.
I have a set of the original AT2-LF bars (22 in.) that I would love to swap somone for a set of low profile, square taper crankarms (175mm min. length) crank arms. I need a set for my single speed project. Will accept arms in decent shape if necessary. Any interest?
I hope that this is an appropriate place for this reply.


----------



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

Since no one has mentioned flite controls longhorns here's a picture of my 'all in one' bar collection. Two pairs of well used longhorns and a pair of NOS Scott AT3s.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Didn`t Overend use Zooms one season?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

yep, zoom was a major co-sponsor of the specialized team their first year of their brand name's major sales push. Bars, seatposts and stems.


----------

